

InduceBrowserCrashForRealz - FaisalAbid

about:inducebrowsercrashforrealz  (paste this in your chrome address bar)
======
sp332
It's just for testing.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/About_URI_scheme#Google_Chrome...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/About_URI_scheme#Google_Chrome-
specific_about:_URIs) If you put it in a link, Chrome wno't crash and just
opens about:blank. There was a bug where extensions could trigger it though
<https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=73784>

------
michaelkscott
Flagged because there isn't a disclaimer. For anyone reading, if you have many
tabs open don't try it. It'll (as suggested by the name) crash your browser.

~~~
FaisalAbid
I think the name explains it. InduceBrowserCrashForRealz.

------
ScottWhigham
chrome://inducebrowsercrashforrealz works as well - interesting...

------
geuis
Indeed. Any ideas why?

